# AV compatibility



## Shay6969 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Just wanted your expert advice. I have Norton Internet Security 2006 and Norton Antivirus 2005 on my computer running XP Pro Service pack 2. I just wanted to know if I can also download and use the free version of ewido or will this cause any adverse problems. 

I also have 

Ad aware 
Spybot 

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

*Norton and Ewido*

I was running Norton and Ewido and did not have any problems. I also had Spybot and Destroy and Adaware, so you should not have any problems. I say "was running"" as my Norton was about to expire so I downloaded AVG and that also seems to work well with Ewido too. I also have Zone Alarm. I found that Avast, on my other computer, had a conflict with Zone Alarm so I changed that antivirus to AVG too and am watching that carefully to see if there will be any problems.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have the following running and no conflicting problems.

Lavasoft ad aware
Edwido
Spybot S & E
A-squared
Spywareguard
Spyblaster
Advance spyware remover
Tweak Now registry cleaner
Microsoft anti-spy
AVG free edition
Zone Alarm.


----------



## Shay6969 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Guys that was very helpful.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

For anyone else who may come upon this thread:

Ewido is compatible with most AVs, Firewalls and Anti-Spyware progs:

http://www.ewido.net/en/compatibility/

* 8Signs Firewall - 8Signs Limited
* a² free/personal - Emsisoft
* Ad-aware - Lavasoft
* AlertWall Personal Firewall - A1Tech, Inc.
* Anti Trojan Shield - ATShield Ltd.
* ANTISPYWARE - GIANT
* AntiVir - H+BEDV
* AntiVirenKit - Gdata
* Anti-Virus Personal - Kaspersky Labs
* Antiy Ghostbusters - Antiy Labs
* ArcaVir - Stormbyte Technologies, LLC
* Armor2net Personal Firewall - Armor2net Software
* Avast Antivirus - Alwil Software
* AVG Anti-Virus - Grisoft
* AVIRA Desktop - AVIRA
* BitDefender - Softwin
* BitGuard Personal Firewall - Try Us ApS
* BlackICE PC Protection - Internet Security Systems
* BOClean - Privacy Software Corporation
* BullGuard - BullGuard Ltd.
* Command Antivirus - Authentium
* CounterSpy - Sunbelt Software
* CryptoSuite - Ghost Security
* Dr.Web - SalD Ltd.
* Enigma Firewall - Enigma Software Group
* eTrust EZ Antivirus - Computer Associates
* eTrust EZ Firewall - Computer Associates
* Firewall Lite - Primedius Corporation
* F-Prot - FRISK Software
* FRITZ!webProtect - AVM
* F-Secure - F-Secure Corporation
* GhostWall - Ghost Security
* HackerSmacker - FarStone Technology, Inc.
* Jetico Personal Firewall - Jetico, Inc.
* Kaspersky Anti-Virus - Kaspersky Labs
* Kaspersky Anti-Hacker - Kaspersky Labs
* Kaspersky Security Suite - Kaspersky Labs
* Kerio Personal Firewall - Kerio Technologies Inc.
* Look 'n' Stop - Soft4Ever
* McAfee - McAfee Inc.
* Microsoft Anti-Spyware - Microsoft Corporation
* mks_vir - MKS Sp. z o.o.
* NOD32 - Eset
* Norman Virus Control - Norman
* Norton Anti-Virus - Symantec
* Norton Personal Firewall - Symantec
* Omniquad Personal Firewall - Omniquad
* Outpost Firewall Pro - Agnitum, Ltd.
* Panda Antivirus - Panda Software
* PC-Cillin - Trend Micro, Inc
* Pest Patrol - PestPatrol, Inc.
* Process Guard - Diamond Computer Systems
* Protector 2000 Plus - Proland Software
* RAV - GeCAD Software
* RegDefend - Ghost Security
* SafeZone - MinuteGroup
* Solo Virus Control - MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
* Sophos Anti-Virus - Sophos Plc.
* Spy Sweeper - Webroot
* Spybot Search & Destroy - Patrick M. Kolla
* Spyware Doctor - PC Tools
* Sygate Personal Firewall - Sygate, Inc.
* Tauscan - Agnitum, Ltd.
* TDS - Diamond Computer Systems
* The Cleaner - Moosoft
* Tiny Firewall - Tiny Software, Inc.
* Trojan Remover - Simply Super Software
* Trojanhunter - Misec, Inc.
* TrojanShield - TrojanShield
* TZ Personal Firewall - Trackzapper Software
* V3Pro Deluxe - Softempire
* ViRobot - HAURI
* virus utilities - Ikarus Software
* VisNetic Firewall - Deerfield.com
* WinPatrol - BillP Studios
* WyvernWorks Firewall - WyvernWorks Dot Com
* ZoneAlarm - Zonelabs, Inc.


----------



## Shay6969 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks tetonbob I think that surly gives me the answer I am looking for.


----------



## Earl1983 (Nov 23, 2007)

Excerpt from the forum rules:



> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

